# June



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

getting her biweekly pedicure from me. I'd say she has learned to enjoy them by the look on her face.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried doing Elvis before, I think he must've been drinking some squirmy juice, he wouldn't keep still; typical as we're just about to go for his 6 month old check-up and he'll be going with some nails done and some not


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I gave up on doing Dharma's a long time ago. I just take her to Petsmart every few weeks. She was never good to begin with and I just got so frustrated. She is so much better for them now. Except only last time the girl said she was very wiggly but not bad. I have to clip a total of 20 feet between the dog the cats and the guinea pigs on a regular basis. It's no wonder I gave up doing Dharma's myself!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

She looks like she's definitely enjoying herself! What's her favorite nail color??


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a cute photo!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not going to kid anyone, it took a long time to get her to this point. She loves to have the muscles on her legs massaged, so she gets that first. Then princess gets her nails clipped.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I tried doing Elvis before, I think he must've been drinking some squirmy juice, he wouldn't keep still; typical as we're just about to go for his 6 month old check-up and he'll be going with some nails done and some not


I remember those days.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha. She is definitely enjoying it!
We use a dremel on Ruby. We just did her nails last night. My husband holds her like a baby and she hides her head behind his back (I guess she doesn't like to watch) and occasionally groans. It's hilarious.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... she has learned to enjoy them ...


Are you kidding me?! That's not possible! Call Guinness World Records! <G>

Daisy's foster took her to the vet for sedation while trimming. She gets 3 Benedryl from me to do it. And then I'm also rewarding with Pupperoni pieces every nail.

I'm VERY envious.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

June is such a CHICK ? is that called a PET A CURE - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> June is such a CHICK ? is that called a PET A CURE - LOL


I know she is, but she's momma's girl so its okay.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

We drill Coopers nails. He just chills during it. My BF trained his with treats. If he sees the clippers, forget it. He runs, jumps, hides, paws at your face. 

If you drill them weekly, you don't have to drill much and its pretty quick. The nails are smoother too!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Cooperpooperscooper said:


> We drill Coopers nails. ...


What is "drilling" nails?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

BOB -it's a dremel drill with a sandpaper bit !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/trimming-baileys-nails-video.html

June looks like she is in heaven.

Bailey kickin' back getting his nails done video.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

June looks like she's enjoying a day at the spa.

RBD, I'm just in awe at how easy Bailey is! I'm so envious of both you & TR. Zeke is impossible! As soon as I try to take hold of a paw he starts writhing & twisting & kicking & mouthing at my hand. It's like wrestling an octopus! I'm lucky if I can do 4-5 nails a week. I've tried having treats handy to distract him but it doesn't really help.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Amazing!! 
I would really love to see some close up photo's of the length of your dogs nails!! 
Seriously !! how long, or short should they be???? 
I never groom Fergy's nails... They just seem to stay the same length... maybe from all the sidewalks, asphalt, and sand he runs on, or all the digging
he does??
I want to see what the proper length should be. I need a guide.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just go by I don't want to hear my dogs nails clicking when they walk across a floor. I trim the nails at a slant to just barely expose the quick. You see a tiny darker spot on the end of the nail, but not enough to make them bleed. 
Fergy's nails are probably fine. When my dogs are kenneled on concrete, they wear them down, and don't need trimmed. I was going to take a picture for you, but realized my camera batteries dead. If no one else posts one, I'll do it after its charged.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"The Art of Nail Trimming" is a post I did on Redbirddog a three years ago.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/art-of-nail-trimming.html

Picture is the result of trimming Bailey's nails when I hear them on the hardwood floor. Usually once a month.

Rod


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who cheats on a regular basis? Now I feel so absolutely like a bad owner! ;D


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MCD said:


> Am I the only one who cheats on a regular basis? ...


You are not alone. I'm sure there are many more than admit it. Here's the way that I rationalize it: I don't do it as much as I should because Daisy hates so much. It's for her sake that I put it off. <G>

Bob


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's Oquirrh waiting for his nails to be done. I'm always such a proud mom when I do his nails because he is one good pup! Lots of treats, the rollover command, lots of massaging and dremel once a week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought when Cash was small, that I would just hold him until the job was done. We had plenty of battles doing his nails, and it wasn't fun for either of us. Later I changed my tactics, and it seemed to work better for me. I start out getting the dog to relax, and do only a couple of nails at a times. Then get them back into relaxed mode, and release them. It would take me doing it a couple of times a day, over two or three days to get all the nails done, but I liked the outcome better. Overtime they adjusted to it, and can now do all nails at one time without a fight. June is the only one the enjoys it, the other two just tolerate it.
But as REM said earlier Junes a chick. I think she would enjoy being owned by someone the takes her to posh spa days weekly.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

We started with the "just hold the puppy in place and do them" approach at our breeder's recommendation - but we quickly switched to "lots of treats, don't focus on the outcome" approach. We did them every day (just a tiny bit, low speed) for a few weeks until he was more comfortable with it. Now we do them 2x - 3x a week, which is more than necessary. Eventually, we'll probably just do it as a weekly routine. Like someone said, once you hear the nails on hardwood, that means the nails are too long.

I wouldn't say he loves it yet. He comes running and wagging when we turn the dremmel on because he knows he gets kibble. Once we get going, he has second thoughts. He still squirms a bit, and we still do it as a two person job most of the time (so much easier).


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah when you have as many animal feet to clip(and Dharma's would be just about as easy as the 2 cats-maybe) you would be cheating too! Although Dharma is the biggest of them all she was probably the worst of the bunch followed by the guinea pigs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/trimming-baileys-nails-video.html
> 
> June looks like she is in heaven.
> 
> Bailey kickin' back getting his nails done video.


Brilliant


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll admit I've wimped out of doing H's nails..
They are really black so you can't see the quick at all. When he needs it done we take him to the vet (we have this care for pets plan where we pay 10 pounds a month for unlimited vet visits...he used to need it as he had a lot of skin/eye probs as a pup- now it means free nail cutting!)

The vet must think we're really useless.

They don't seem to grow very fast as H bites his nails...that saying they probably are a bit long at the moment.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I usually put the dogs in a sit or down stay while I do their nails (and hubby hands out carrots ) because it helps me steady my shaky hands on the floor and Dexter behaves a lot better if I don't physically have to hold on to his paw. He doesn't mind if I'm just pinching his individual toes - I think it feels less restraining to him. It could be a one person job now if only Birch didn't constantly try to nibble on Dexter's back leg anytime she gets bored 

They are both great for their nails now. Birch has always been, but Dex was a major drama queen when it came to clippers. I couldn't hardly even do them when he was asleep. He caught on and refused to even nap near me for a while as a pup  I was so hesitant to invest in a dremel, because I thought he'd never go for the noise/vibration if he couldn't even handle the clippers. Well, it was totally worth it! Now we get their nails done in under 5 minutes. We do them weekly because they seem to slip more on the wood floors when their nails are longer. And the dremel leaves them a lot smoother than the clippers. I really believe the clippers hurt to some degree. Maybe ours were too small. He's never gotten his quick nicked, but he's terrified of them. I've got to think it's because its uncomfortable to him in some way.

Birch was so tired yesterday that she decided to flop over and start trying to nap on me while I did her nails!


----------

